# Wie komme ich an einen Bergwerkaufkleber?



## Timo (11. September 2003)

...scheint nicht so einfach zu sein.

Mein Händler hat keine mehr und wird auch keine mehr bekommen.

Auf eine Email an "[email protected]" wurde mir nicht geantwortet.

Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (11. September 2003)

@ Timo, 

Aukleber und anderes Werbematerial haben wir leider nicht mehr! Wenn wir wieder so etwas in Haus bekommen, poste ich es hier im Forum!


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (11. September 2003)

@Anthony:

Danke für deine Mailantwort.
Sagen wir mal, wir wären jetzt so ungeduldig und würden uns selber welche machen ? Also es gibt ja so Werbefirmen und mit connections kann man sich da nach Vorlagen ja was basteln. Bekomme ich dann Probleme mit Euch ? Wegen des Logos und des Markenrechts ? Oder seht Ihr da kein Problem ?
Wäre echt nett, denn der BERGWERK Schriftzug kommt auf den Autos hinten bestimmt gut rüber 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Timo (12. September 2003)

@ Anthony

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Lasst aber nicht zu lange auf Euch warten.


@ carloz

Der Käuferin meines alten Wagens hat er dermaßen gut gefallen, daß ich ihn dranlasse musste.


Bin eigentlich kein Fan von Aufklebern auf Autos. Aber das Bergwerk-Ding hat schon was.


----------



## carloz (17. September 2003)

@timo:

Die Frage is ja, ob das nun geht, wenn man es selbst macht ?

Also nochma die Frage an Anthony:

Gibt es da rechtliche Probleme, wenn ich mir nen Bergwerkaufkleber selbst fürs Auto erstelle ? DTP-Fähigkeiten sind vorhanden und ne Firma, die mir den Aufkleber m8 hätt ich auch 
Will ja keinen Konflikt haben, sondern vorher ma fragen.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## tvaellen (18. September 2003)

@ carloz
Gehöre nicht zu Bergwerk, kenne mich aber juristisch ein wenig mit der (abstrakten) Fragestellung aus.

Antwort: nein; solange du die Aufkleber nur zu eigenen Zwecken benutzt.

Du kannst sogar ein 08/15-Bike nehmen und es komplett in XY (Scott/Trek/Rotwild/Specialized/...) -Optik lackieren sowie das Bike mit XY Aufklebern versehen, so dass es genau so aussieht wie ein XY Bike. 
Genauso kannst du hingehen und etwa deinen eigenen Golf in Mercedes Silber zu lackieren und überall mit Mercedes Symbolen zu versehen.
Solange du das Bike (Auto) nur selbst fährst, ist das rechtlich unbedenklich.

Allerdings solltest du nicht auf die Idee kommen, das 08/15 Bike später dann als XY Bike zu verkaufen; das wäre -neben anderem- Betrug. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## carloz (24. September 2003)

Mhh,

okay, also wenn es BERGWER nix ausm8, so könnte man mir ja auch netterweise das Logo in etwas höherer Auflösung, als im Netz zur vErfügung stellen, oder ? 
Naja, sonst muss ich mit Corel Capture darum basteln bis ich des als Vektorengrafik hab usw. 
Des wär halt schneller 

Kann ja ma einer von BERGWERK antworten büdde 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## carloz (26. September 2003)

Moin Gemeinde,

also da sich niemand melden tut (wasn geila Satz *g*) hab ich mich ma an einen Entwurf gewagt. Hier das vorläufige Ergebnis. Kommt auf verchromte Heckscheibe:







greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (26. September 2003)

Respekt  
könnte mir auch gefallen. Hab aber leider kein Auto um ihn draufzubappen. Aufm Roller macht der sich glaub ich net so gut  
Gut wäre einer, 10cm breit mit der Bergwerk aufschrift in Schwarz und nem Kleinen Bergwerk Logo drauf, den könnte ich aufn Roller bappen.

Oder einfach nur ein 7-10cm großes Bergwerk-Logo. Würd sich auch gut machen. 
Wie wärs mit so nem Logo in riesengroß (40cm) auf der Heckscheibe?

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (27. September 2003)

Hoi chris 

Hab hier den letzten Entwurf der Schrift. Kommt nur noch das Logo hintendran. Ich wollt das mit der Schrift vershcmelzen oder so. Mal sehn.






Was meint Ihr ?
Ich denk, dass ich das mit dem Logo moin fertig hab. Poste dann wieder. Warte immer noch auf ein OK von BERGWERK 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## AnthonyXIV (29. September 2003)

Hallo
an die Aufkleber-Fraktion,

die Aufkleber fürs Auto werden in Naher Zukunft 
erhältlich sein, euer Entwurf gefällt!!

Die rechtliche Geschichte hat tvaellen treffend beschrieben,
wie gesagtm die Aufkleber kommen aber.

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

Anthony XIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (29. September 2003)

@Anthony:

Danke für die Blumen. Aber nich abgucken, bin noch ned fertig 
Falls Ihr noch nen Grafiker braucht... *g* Spässchen.

Okay dann werd ich mal sehn, ob ich das noch hinbekomme. Treffe mich nächste Woche mit dem Aufklebermacher...

Und diese Woche 'soll' Mein Mecury fertig sein...who knows... *froi*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (1. Oktober 2003)

Deja-vu-Erlebnis beim Lesen Eurer Aufkleberstory. Mein BK wurde in Feuerbach gespritzt, eine Phantasiegrafik mußte für immer im Lack verewigt werden, inklusive der Töchternamen. Und wird´s gestohlen, muß der Künftige für immer mit auffälligen und fremden Namen umherfahren... Übrigens: Für RoSho-Dämpferaufkleber wollte die liebe Firma RoSho damals 90 DM haben!! Heute zieren kostenlose Magurakleber den Dämpfer als Kratzerschützer!


----------



## carloz (1. Oktober 2003)

birg:

Servus,

90 DM für son bisserl selbstklebendes Plastik ?! Boah ! Das is phat !
Als Beispiel: Bei meinen 2 Athlon MP 2400+ und meinem Enermaxx Netzteil waren echt tausende Aufkleber bei um auf den Tower zu beppern. Nur mal zum Vergleich.
Ich mein, ich will ja nen Autoaufkleber und da is ja klar, das Bergwerk wohl keine hundstoiren Aufkleberlis in den Größen 120cm x 20cm druggt und die für Lau hergibt. Die Herstellung kostet ja. Aber RoSho Uffkleberlis für 90 DM ?! Das nenn ich echt 'edel' 
Naja, es is ja hoide nich mehr allzuschwer nen Aufkleber zu machen. Jedenfalls, wenn man bisserl Layout und Grafikproggies beherrscht. Es bleibt dann ein individueller Aufkleber, den NUR du hast  Auch was feines 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (2. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ob es geglaubt wird oder nicht, habe über meinen Bruder einen Aufkleber von Bk bekommen, ca. 30x30cm für meinen Transporter, sehr schön in perlweiß und skelettiert designiert. Nebenbei: Der Aufkleber fährt mittlerweile irgendwo in Georgien umher, habe nämlich meinen Transporter dorthin verkauft. 
Gruß


----------

